# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Burrat - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Burrat*

Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
të pathyeshmit në dukje, 
të butët thellë në shpirt, 
të ushqyerit me puthje... 


Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
të ngopurit nga lutjet, 
të lodhurit nga fjalët, 
të përgjegjshëm për vuajtjet... 


Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
të lindurit nga një grua, 
të egrit në pamje të parë, 
të brishtët gjer në thua... 


Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
të eturit e bukurisë femër, 
në dukje pak indiferentë, 
kuriozë, thellë në zemër.. 


Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
të vetmit frikacakë në jetë, 
pa gratë nën një strehë, 
jeten, s'e imagjinoni vetë...

----------


## mondishall

Sa bukur kur na terhiqet veshi me vargje, ne burrave. Aq domethenese, sa dhe Cajupi do kenaqej...

----------


## DAJO

Ka disa vargje te vecante ne kete konkurs. Me pelqeu ky kendveshtrim dhe e votova(Burrat).
Hapi tjeter eshte te pershtatet ne arabisht, pasi ajo shoqeri ka shume nevoje per te tilla shprthime femerore, megjithese nuk mund te mohojme qe eshte frymezuar ne shoqerine shqiptare. Mesazhi eshte bashkekohor. Nje bravo te madhe per autoren kushdo qofte ajo.
Tani fjalen e kane expertet e poezise . Une si popull ia dhashe piken.
Dajo.

----------


## Pratolini

Poezi ordinere. Mjafton vargu : Jemi ne pa ekzistoni ju - qe ta hedhe poshte te gjithe poezine. Cdo perpjekje e mepasshme per ta zbutur kete shprehje eshte nje tentative amatore dhe e papershtatshme. Nje poet nuk mund te beje asnjehere te tilla gabime !

Pratolini !

----------


## DI_ANA

Pratolini....

PO te shikoj qe po shkruan ne çdo poezi dhe jep komentet e tua....
Megjithe respektin qe kam nuk mund te pranoj sesi mundesh ti te ofendosh te gjithe ata qe kane shkruar poezi,sikur te jesh ti vete juria e te perfaqesosh kritikun letrar...?!
Kjo nuk eshte poezia ime,pashe qe te gjitha per ty spaskan vlere..
Shumica prej nesh dhe me ta une,kemi marre pjese ne konkurs si amatore dhe aspak per tu njohur ne revista apo me the te thashe.
Eshte gjuha e zemres ajo qe shkruan dhe ndalo me ofendimet,pasi per mua te gjitha poezite jane te bukura ne stilin e tyre!
Ordinere quhet diçka pa ndjenje,diçka e shtirur,diçka e pakuptueshme !

Do te doja te te shikoja pak te shfaqesh ate talentin tend prej "artisti te madh"qe te mundemi ne poetet ordinere te mesojme nga nje njeri i madh si ty!
Turp!

----------


## Camiko

> Poezi ordinere. Mjafton vargu : Jemi ne pa ekzistoni ju - qe ta hedhe poshte te gjithe poezine. Cdo perpjekje e mepasshme per ta zbutur kete shprehje eshte nje tentative amatore dhe e papershtatshme. Nje poet nuk mund te beje asnjehere te tilla gabime !
> 
> Pratolini !


ke shume te drejte,

jo cdo fjale te shkruara per vargje jane poezi, packa se autorit pa emer, mund ti duket e tille.

por cdo gje, varet se kush e vlereson,  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pratolini

Di Ana, si gjithmone je shume e nxituar.
Ti shpeshhere me ngaterron mua dhe me ul ne nivelin e ndonje Laci qe s ka c te beje dhe vjen te shaje ndonje ne forum. 
Me sa duket ende nuk ke kuptuar qe kritika eshte forma me e mire e vleresimit per nje veper letrare ( por edhe me gjere )
Une mendimet e mija i them ashtu si i ndjej dhe nuk kam aspak komplekse te tipit jo c mendon tjetri jo c nuk mendon.
Une kritiken time e mbeshteta edhe me nje argument qe eshte apo jo i drejte, gjithsesi eshte argument.
Nese ti, dikush tjeter apo edhe vete autori ( cilidoqofte ) ma hedh poshte argumentin dhe me tregon qe jam gabim, une jam i gatshem te terhiqem ne vend.
Sa per informacion, une jam vete pjesmarres ne kete konkurs letrar dhe nuk kam asnjelloj paragjykimi apo keqadashje ndaj te tjereve. Madje vete fakti qe une i postova kritikat e mia ne momentin qe sondazhi eshte mbyllur tregon qe nuk kam dashur te ndikoj ne menyre negative ne asnje prej votuesve.

Shpresoj te jem treguar i qarte dhe miqesisht te keshilloj per te disajten here te jesh me e permbajtur dhe me pak e nxituar ndaj postimeve te mia qe jane shume te ndjera dhe aspak dashakeqese !

PS : Madje dua te shtoj qe ndihem shume shume mire kur edhe autori i nje prej poezive qe kam kritikuar, e mirekuptoi kritiken time dhe me falenderoi ne nje mesazh privat !  Sinqerisht e falenderoj per kete veprim kaq fisnik !

----------


## Palma

Nese per ty Pratolini, kjo eshte nje poezi "ordinere", po te kujtoj qe edhe ti je i lindur nga nje grua (nene). Cmimin mund t´ja vesh vete kesaj shprehjeje, nese je aq i zgjuar sa pretendon. Nese per ty femra, (pa te cilen nje mashkull nuk do te ndihej i plote) eshte e plotesuar vete, atehere, as ti nuk do te ekzistoje sot.





> _Madje dua te shtoj qe ndihem shume shume mire kur edhe autori i nje prej poezive qe kam kritikuar, e mirekuptoi kritiken time dhe me falenderoi ne nje mesazh privat ! Sinqerisht e falenderoj per kete veprim kaq fisnik ! _


Nese ti po shkruan neper forum...duke luajtur rolin e "Belulit" (besoj se e ke parasysh estraden aq kuptimplote, me shpehjen "Doni me per Belulin") do te te sugjeroja te  gjeje vendin e pershtatshem per tu mburrur...

----------


## Arsyetimi

> Poezi ordinere. Mjafton vargu : Jemi ne pa ekzistoni ju - qe ta hedhe poshte te gjithe poezine. Cdo perpjekje e mepasshme per ta zbutur kete shprehje eshte nje tentative amatore dhe e papershtatshme. Nje poet nuk mund te beje asnjehere te tilla gabime !
> 
> Pratolini !




vec maloket flasin kshu se jan msu tu shku me lop .

----------


## trysil

*BURRAT*

Mesazhi i kësaj poezie është disi së koti. Poezitë për hiqin janë të rëndësishme, sepse hiçi është nirvana dhe patjetër që është edhe diçka filozofiko-poetike. Këtu s' kemi një lloj të tillë poezie, por një poezi lojë fjalësh.
Kemi vargëzim fjalësh pa mesazh të qartë. Rima, ritmi, thyerja e rregullt e vargjeve dhe ndonjë element figurativë janë rezultat i ndikimeve, që tregon se autori merret me poezi.
Me keqardhje them atë që kam vërejtur në këto vargje; m' u bë se kishte pikpamje romantike.

Suksese vëllazërore!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Nese ti po shkruan neper forum...duke luajtur rolin e "Belulit" (besoj se e ke parasysh estraden aq kuptimplote, me shpehjen "Doni me per Belulin") do te te sugjeroja te gjeje vendin e pershtatshem per tu mburrur...


Hahahahah...po jo kaq e eger moj palme,jo kaq e ashper...mos na e krahaso pratolinin me belulin pasi persa i perket kritikes,ai ka shume te drejte...nuk mund te rrime e tu bejme qefin te gjitheve qe shkruajne poezi...eshte e vertete se ne nuk jemi eksperte ne fushen e kritikes,por ne mungese te eksperteve,dikush duhet ta luaje kete rol dhe duhet te jemi pikerisht ne ata qe dyhet ta bejme..pra ne nja fare menyre ti bejme nje analize kritike krijimeve te njeri tjetrit pasi kjo na ndihmon te permiresojme dicka nga vehtja...pa kritiken nuk mund te zhvillohet aftesia krijuese..

Sa per poezine e Fiorit,me pelqeu vertet por ate kritiken e ashper te pratolinit,duhet ta marresh pak ne konsiderate...mos me thuaj te lutem se shprehja e thjeshte..."jemi ne pa jeni ju"...te eshte dukur disi komuniste prandaj nuk e ke perdorur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mondishall

Duke respektuar shkruesit ne vleresimet e tyre, s'ka si mos ve re, tejkalimin e kritikes letrare, gje qe le ne mes efektin per mire dhe te fut ne qorsokak. Ashtu sikurse askush ketu nuk ka nxjerre pretendime te krijuesit poet, tregimtar, romancier, po ashtu askush tjeter nuk mund te marre persiper tej aftesise se kritikut, analiza ne dukje profesionale te vargjeve. Do me bindte kjo marrje persiper, nese me te vertete do lexoja dhe kuptoja rrjedhshmeri logjike te kritikes dhe jo nje kontradiksion ne thelb, qe ne gjuhe popullore quhet as mish, as peshk. 
Une jam ai qe pranova krtiken, pasi ndjeva qe me godiste aty ku ndjeva mangesi, por me pas vura re tjeter lloj kritike, qe ma beri corbe gjithshka. 
Prandaj, ju lutem sinqerisht, miq qe merrni persiper kritike, rruajuni nga sforcimet e fjaleve dhe lidhjeve te tyre, nga mania e shfaqjes se stilit disi abstrakt. Ketu krijuesit nuk kane dale me certifikaten e poetit, tregimtarit, romancierit. Lerini pra certifikatat edhe te kritikut. Prekni aty ku calon vargu, mendimi, figura qe edhe amatori, diletanti, te ndjeje dashamiresi dhe te nxjerre mesime per ne vazhdimesi. Mos me keqkuptoni per c'ka shpreha. Edhe kritiket duhet te pranojne kritika, apo jo? Respekt

----------


## Pratolini

Mondishall, te falenderoj per urtesine qe percon me postimet e tua.
Pa dashur te justifikohem, vazhdoj te mbetem i mendimit se dikush qe shkruan poezi, nuk mund te beje te tille gabim dhe te shkruaje nje varg "Jemi ne pa ekzistoni ju" !
Kjo eshte diskriminuese, dhe e perseris, eshte e kote te vazhdosh pjesen e mbetur te poezise sepse shija qe te le pikerisht kjo fraze eshte shume e keqe.
Nese une tregohem kaq i drejteperdrejte ne kritiken time, kjo ndodh sepse duke hequr menjane modestine, i kam dy fije mend nga arti dhe litaratura boterore, stilistika dhe figuracioni. Ne letersine moderne ( qe eshte pjese e nje mendesie moderne ), eshte e pallogjikshme te shkruhen e tille fraze !

Personalisht jam i hapur per kritike ndaj meje, poezia ime eshte ketu me te tuajat dhe do e vleresoja shume cdo verejtje qe mund te me benit ( duke perjashtuar ketu ato inatet banale te disa anetareve te cilet per fat te keq nuk kan kapacitetin te kuptojne se ketu nuk ka asgje personale )

Ju falenderoj, Pratolini !

----------


## Palma

Duke i qendruar vetem ketij vargu qe kritikon: "Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju"...si autore e tij, me takon mua t´a sqaroj.

Ky varg, eshte shume domethenes (dhe pse aq i thjeshte, ne pamje te pare).
Autorja eshte femer!
Autoja e ka ndjere dashurine, qe di te fale gjinia mashkull.
Me pas kalojme ne pergjithesim.
Pa te (mashkullin), femra eshte e pa plote.
Pa femren, mashkulli eshte i pa plote.




> Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
> ---
> ---
> të ushqyerit me puthje...


Mashkulli ushqehet nga puthjet.
Pa ushqim, nuk ka jete...
Dalim tek vargu i pare: "Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju"  - Ceshtje mbijetese...

Mbyllja:





> Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju, 
> të vetmit frikacakë në jetë, 
> pa gratë nën një strehë, 
> jeten, s'e imagjinoni vetë...


Ketu eshte menyre alegorike e te shprehurit.
Mashkulli, nuk eshte me te vertete "frikacaku". 
Jo!
Kurrsesi nuk mund te jete frikacak, ai qe eshte i pergjegjshem per vuajtjet...kurrsesi nuk mund te jete frikacak, ai qe mban ne duar, barrat e nje familjeje, (apo i pergjegjshem per hallet e saj). 
Jo! Nje i tille nuk eshte kurre frikacak. 
Frikacaku ne kete rast, eshte shprehje e te qenit, pa dashurine e femres.
Vetem me kete dashuri ne krah, mashkulli ndihet i plotesuar, i fuqishem...ndihet vertete Mashkull, ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales.

Ndaj vazhdoj i qendroj mendimit, qe kjo poezi, nuk ka asnje lidhje, apo ngjashmeri me dicka "ordinere"...perkundrazi vjen si nje mesazh i thjeshte jetesor, qe secili nga ne e ka para syve cdo dite, perderisa te gjithe kemi prinder (nje nene dhe nje baba)...apo bashkeshorte (nje femer dhe nje mashkull). 

E sheh gjinine mashkull, tek prindi (pergjegjesine e tij, perkushtuar familjes)...
E sheh egersine e tij, ne pamje te pare (qe tregohet ne pamjen fizike dhe burrerore te shqiptarit)...
...por sheh gjithashtu qe mashkulli, eshte po aq  zemerbute, sa edhe ne femrat...po aq i dashur, qe mban persiper lutjet e saj (shpesh te tejkaluara).

Te gjitha keto, jane jetesore. 
Nuk pres as une vleresime qe nuk jane objektive. Lexuesi eshte i lire te vendose sipas deshires. Por, dhe autori i pergjegjshem, te shpjegoje dhe analizoje kuptimin, nderkohe qe nuk i eshte kuptuar idea qe do te percjelle.

Faleminderit Mondi. 
Nje diskutim i urte, eshte per kedo mbreselenes (dhe une nuk perjashtohem nga shumica).

Edhe nje here ju pershendes dhe ju uroj Vitin e Ri 2008!
P.Alma
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

Palma,

Kjo poezi me duket nje pergjithesim i thjeshtezuar i burrave si dhe nje sipersi e sforcuar e ndikimit femeror.

----------


## Ra_ORA

> Jemi ne, pa ekzistoni ju,


ky varg, qe nuk eshte varg, tingellon shume banal... me kujton ate shprehjen tek humori i estrades se tiranes me Sillon, personazhin e famshem: jemi ne, pa jeni ju,,,,a e anasjellta, se crendesi ka, kur te dyja anet tingellojne njelloj absurde..

palma, nqs je poshte 20 vjec, vazhdo akoma, por nese je mbi, me mire merru me gje tjeter. nuk shoh te kesh gje te perbashket me poezine. klisheja, dogma eshte rreziku me i madh, dhe difekti me i keq i njeriut qe pretendon poezi.

----------


## Palma

> palma, nqs je poshte 20 vjec, vazhdo akoma, por nese je mbi, me mire merru me gje tjeter. nuk shoh te kesh gje te perbashket me poezine. klisheja, dogma eshte rreziku me i madh, dhe difekti me i keq i njeriut qe pretendon poezi.



Te vjen keq ty, sikur te te them une qe jam mbi, por ndihem si poshte?? 
Ndaj do vazhdoj dhe do degjosh ende ("mjerisht") prej meje.

Nese te vjen keq, atehere mos merr ajer...se s´eshte per ty...dhe sidmos difekti i njeriut qe shoh tek ti eshte kur pretendon te luash kritikun.


Pershendetje gjithsesi, sepse nuk e prish humorin para vitit te ri

----------


## Ra_ORA

ja kesaj i them vendosmeri une, bravo te qofte, hic mos luaj nga istikami, vazhdo e shkruaj por mos harro ti fillosh prape me

jeni ju , shoku enver, pa jemi ne....

rrofsh se po qeshim vertet tani... oh, oh...

----------

